# Solitaire



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I had a problem with my printer and could not print anything. Tried the print doctor and that did not work so I restored my computer to 3/1/2018. My printer is working now but I can not get on the solitaire games. When I click on the icon, it says-- can not open this app. How do I get that back? I looked in the program and features in the control panel and I do not see the games.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You can play it online for free.

http://zone.msn.com/en/mssolitairecollection/default.htm


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

First...what Windows...
Win 7 ? 8, 10?
If windows 10, than he you go https://winaero.com/blog/get-windows-7-games-for-windows-10/
If Windows 7 than it is in the Control Panel->Programes and Features-> left hand menu add or deactivate windows components...


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I have windows 8


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

frank b said:


> I have windows 8


For some reason I was thinking Windows Chicago but that was a much earlier edition... lol


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If you want free versions of old windows solitaire and other games, they are out there. Even the XP space cadet pinball game. Be careful, some are packaged with added nasties. There are also third party packages of solitaire games for windows, though you have to be really careful as lot of them either restrict the game or include nasties. And you can find the old DOS solitaire games and run them in DOSbox. They are pretty safe, most very old and designed to run on DOS computers, before all the added nonsense.

Doesnt do original poster any good, but there is a great free package of solitaire games for linux. Called AisleRiot Solitaire. Very nice package with lot variety.

I gotta have my Spider Solitaire, Frozen Bubbles, and a particular version Chinese Checkers for linux.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

My favorite is https://www.solitr.com/
No timer running, nagging hints, or score, which is how I like it. Relaxing.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

If you download and install the Windows 7 games be sure to keep the installation file. Some updates to Windows 8 & 10 will block these games. You have to re-install them. Solitaire keeps all your scoring data, so it only takes a few minutes to get back to playing after an update.


----------



## Karl Johan (Jun 23, 2020)

Shameless self-promotion here... I'm made a solitaire implementation myself. It's called https://online-solitaire.com/. You can play Klondike, Spider and Freecell on my site. 

Let me know what you think about it .


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

I downloaded those simple games many years ago... forget what computer I was using at the time, but managed to take them with me to all my new computers. They're tiny little files too, Solitaire is only 56 kb. 
I play it on my phone now so....


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I downloaded the Win 7 games from Downloads / Tools by other people / Windows 7 games for Windows 10 as others have suggested and it looks like the Win 7 version (which I like).

It runs on my PC, not on some web site.

No ads. No Microsoft login required.

So far so good.

Here is what you get:









It shows Solitaire and the other games under your "START--->Games" location on Windows 10.

If you cannot find it in your START menu after installation it is at: 

C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Solitaire\Solitaire.exe

Right click the file and create a shortcut on your desktop if you wish.


----------

